# mercado de abastos



## Anioushka

Holas:
¿Mercado de Abastos es un mercado en donde se encuentra de todo para las comidas y algunos otros quehaceres del hogar?  (en limeño = "mercado")
¿Cómo se le llama en francés? Es simplemente ¿"marché"?

Gracias,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El *mercado de abastos* es aquel donde se suministran los distribuidores -propietarios de puestos en mercados de barrio, pescaderías, grandes cadenas de distribución de alimentos, etc.- en productos alimenticios frescos tales como frutas, verduras y pescado. 

En francés decimos *marché en gros* ya que la venta es al por mayor (*en gros*).


----------



## Anioushka

Claro. Eso era. No es muy usual aquí. Lo que tenemos es el mercado de frutas o el mercado central o la Parada. Todo al aire libre.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## TXITXIKO

Hola a todos,
En mi ciudad y en otras de mi entorno hay un mercado conocido desde antiguo como "la Plaza de Abastos"  destinada a la compra doméstica, más grande y digamos que con mayor y más selecta oferta de mercancía, principalmente productos frescos, que en un mercado de barrio.
"Cuál sería su equivalente en francés"


----------



## readymade

Yo diría que en Francia ya no existe realmente el "marchés grossiste", no en el sentido del  mercado de abastos que se parece más a Les Halles, cuando existía. Es decir, que ahí van a parar todas las frutas, verduras y carnes que alimentarán a una ciudad. Y ahí compran los minoristas. Alrededor, hay cantidad de bares, restaurantes y demás.  Muy diferente del Mercado Central, que es donde van los particulares.. En Francia veo más les Marché Central, por lo menos es lo que encuentro normalmente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Les halles (que sí son el mercado de abastos, al por mayor) siguen existiendo, sólo que se han mudado a las afueras de París, están ahora en Rungis.

Para los particulares, hablamos del marché, sin más.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## readymade

No sabía que Les Halles designara a cualquier mercado de abasto. Creí que era un asunto parisino


----------



## Paquita

readymade said:


> No sabía que Les Halles designara a cualquier mercado de abasto. Creí que era un asunto parisino


 
Te presento las de mi ciudad... pero son "un marché couvert" al por menor, opuesto al que está al lado, al aire libre


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





Víctor Pérez said:


> El *mercado de abastos* es aquel donde se suministran los distribuidores -propietarios de puestos en mercados de barrio, pescaderías, grandes cadenas de distribución de alimentos, etc.- en productos alimenticios frescos tales como frutas, verduras y pescado.
> 
> En francés decimos *marché *en  de *gros* ya que la venta es al por mayor (*en gros*).


Marché de gros :


> marché de gros, marché où des grossistes vendent leurs produits à des détaillants ou des revendeurs, marché gare, marché de gros pour l'alimentation des grandes villes (MIN, marché d'intérêt national, de Rungis pour Paris)


Más.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## readymade

Ah, entiendo. El edificio es una belleza, por cierto. De modo que Les Halles designa no solamente el mercado de abasto sino también el mercado ciudadano. Verás, el mercado de abasto - lo que en barna se llama zona franca - es exclusivamente el mercado adonde llegan prácticamente todos los productos frescos de alimentacion para luego distribuirlos a mercados y supermercados. Los particulares poco van a ese mercado, si no es, en el caso de que exista, para comer en alguno de los restaurantes alrededor.


----------



## Tina.Irun

En España, existen Mercamadrid, Mercabarna, Mercavalencia, Mercasevilla, Mercabilbao, ... que son los mercados de abastos de esas ciudades.


----------



## TXITXIKO

En las ciudades pequeñas, también existen "las plazas de abastos", edificios a veces muy antiguos  y singulares, tipo La Boquería de Barcelona, totalmente cerrados, pero más pequeños, más del tamaño, se me ocurre del mercado del barrio de Gracia de la misma ciudad.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

En Alicante el mercado central destinado al público se llama Mercado de abastos (Os tenéis que fijar detrás de las palmeras  ).
Es decir que no solo los mercados que describís se llaman así (Mercalilante aquí).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## TXITXIKO

En definitiva, este tipo de mercados ¿podría traducirse al francés como "marché central", como proponía readymade?

Saluditos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

_Central _solo cuando la ciudad es lo suficientemente grande para tener otros mercados más pequeños en barrios periféricos, si no es el caso _marché _basta.


----------



## TXITXIKO

Merci, Cintia&Martine, c'est cela la réponse que je cherchais.

Bonne nuit à tous.
Txitxiko.


----------



## readymade

POr supuesto que no todos se llaman mecado de abasto, sobre todo en España. Pero si alguien en América del SUr está traduciendo la palabra mercado de abasto, yo apostaría a que se trata del mercado de abasto original, es decir, el que abastece a la ciudad...  y por lo que dice Anioushka, más bien que es eso...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Víctor Pérez said:
> 
> 
> 
> El *mercado de abastos* es aquel donde se suministran los distribuidores -propietarios de puestos en mercados de barrio, pescaderías, grandes cadenas de distribución de alimentos, etc.- en productos alimenticios frescos tales como frutas, verduras y pescado.
> 
> En francés decimos *marché *en de* gros* ya que la venta es al por mayor (*en gros*).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marché de gros :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marché de gros, marché où des grossistes vendent leurs produits à des détaillants ou des revendeurs, marché gare, marché de gros pour l'alimentation des grandes villes (MIN, marché d'intérêt national, de Rungis pour Paris)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Más.
> Au revoir, hasta luego
Click to expand...


Gracias por tus correcciones, *Martine*, pero insisto en que también se usa la denominación marché en gros:

*Halle au poisson dite marché en gros à Boulogne-sur-Mer:  aquí.*

*LE MARCHÉ EN GROS ARNAUD-BERNARD: ¡clic!*

*TOULOUSE Marché en gros Arnaud-Bernard: aquí.*


----------



## solitary

Je dirais un marché de plein air/couvert. On ne trouve pas les marchés en pleine ville, ie. Rungis est en banlieue parisienne, mais chaque quartier offre un ou plusieurs marchés de plein air ou couverts. On dit tout simplement marché.


----------



## Nina20008

Hola !

Je rouvre ce sujet pour une petite question ... Je traduis un texte d'Aldecoa dans lequel il écrit:

"Una vez le pillaron distrayendo frutas en el mercado y las vendedoras *de los puestos de abastos*, al verle tan triste y hambriento, le perdonaron."

Outre le verbe "distraer" dont je ne comprends trop l'utilisation ici (il vole des fruits certes ... manière plus poétique de le dire ?), je reviens sur le mot "abastos". J'ai vu ici que vous aviez traduit ça par "marché", "marché de/en gros", "marché central" etc ... La Real Academia propose aussi "marché" pour Plaza de abastos"
Le problème que je rencontre ici c'est que j'ai déjà le terme marché juste avant. "Puestos" désigne je suppose les étalages, traduction qui reste bizarre si on l'inclut dans la phrase française...

"Une fois, il s'était fait prendre alors qu'il dérobait des fruits sur un marché, et les vendeuses _des étalages_... ??, le voyant si triste et affamé, lui avaient pardonné."

quelqu'un aurait-il quelque chose "que sonaría mejor" ?? un nom plus spécifique qui désignerait quelqu'un qui vend sur les marchés? commerçant est trop éloigné de vendeur, exposant ne correspond pas trop à l'alimentaire... Reste marchand, mais il élude toujours "de los puestos de abastos"...
merci d'avance !

Nina


----------



## galizano

Bonjour 

S'agissant d'un marché, je te propose: étals/éventaires.

http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/étal


----------



## Nina20008

Merci Galizano !

Du coup, abastos disparaîtrait ? Ou alors c'est une réalité qui n'existe pas en français ou qui serait intraduisible, et on pourrait donc se contenter de la traduction de "puestos" ?

Merci pour la rapidité en tout cas !
Nina


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- les marchandes, c'est parfait.

Vous pouvez utiliser (si l'ancienneté du récit le permet) :
- les dames des halles

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nina20008 said:


> je reviens sur le mot "abastos". J'ai vu ici que vous aviez traduit ça par "marché", "marché de/en gros", "marché central" etc ... La Real Academia propose aussi "marché" pour Plaza de abastos"


Pas tout à fait, *Nina*: l'objet des traductions ci-dessus était "mercado de abastos" et non pas "abastos" tout seul qui pourrait être traduit, entre autres, par *denrées*.  



Nina20008 said:


> "Una vez le pillaron distrayendo frutas en el mercado y las vendedoras *de los puestos de abastos*, al verle tan triste y hambriento, le perdonaron."
> 
> Le problème que je rencontre ici c'est que j'ai déjà le terme marché juste avant. "Puestos" désigne je suppose les étalages, traduction qui reste bizarre si on l'inclut dans la phrase française...
> 
> "Une fois, il s'était fait prendre alors qu'il dérobait des fruits sur un marché, et les vendeuses _des étalages_... ??, le voyant si triste et affamé, lui avaient pardonné."
> 
> quelqu'un aurait-il quelque chose "que sonaría mejor" ?? un nom plus spécifique qui désignerait quelqu'un qui vend sur les marchés? commerçant est trop éloigné de vendeur, exposant ne correspond pas trop à l'alimentaire... Reste marchand, mais il élude toujours "de los puestos de abastos"...
> merci d'avance !


Je trouve *étalages *une très bonne option pour traduire *puestos de abastos* qui, au fond, n'est qu'un étal de produits alimentaires frais. Pour vendeuses, tu peux bien sûr dire *marchandes*.


----------



## Nina20008

Victor, Cintia&Martine merci pour vos réponses et précisions  !


----------

